# STEPS Unlocker Power Levels



## Leebherron (Jan 21, 2004)

What has everyone with Shimano motors set their levels at ? Such as Eco for a slight assistance and max battery. Trail for general trail riding and two hours of exploring and Boost for WFO only situations. The Unlocker has full scales but without testing, how do you determine your percentages ?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I use emaxx software, I think very similar. 
When riding with bikes or by myself & looking for range
ECO 40
Trail 50 
Boost 120

When riding with other ebikes
Eco 50
Trail 70
Boost 200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

